# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Salajdin Salihu

## Studenti-Te

LEXOJE ME KUJDES!
Nëse ekziston ndonjë perpetum mobile, ai mund të jetë Njeriu. Ai ka aftësi të prodhojë vazhdimisht Dashuri, ashtu siç ka mundësi të prodhojë edhe Urrejtje. Ai mund të zgedhë: Dashuria na afron me Hyun dhe Njeriun. Urrejtja na largon edhe nga Hyu edhe nga Njeriu.


1.
Lexo me kujdes, o i urti lexues, këto fjalë shpirti! Fjalë si në testament. Të ftojnë për të dashuruar.

2.
Jeta është si një stacion, ku disa vijnë e të tjerë ikin. Njeriu është një udhëtarë i përkohshëm. Përjeton agun dhe muzgun. Në këtë segment të quajtur jetë, me dy skaje kufizuese  lindjen dhe vdekjen  kemi më së shumti nevojë që të dashurojmë njëri  tjetrin. Dhe mos frikësohemi se do të na harxhohet dashuria. Ajo ka aftësi vetprodhuese. Nëse ekziston ndonjë perpetum mobile, ai mund të jetë Njeriu. Ai ka aftësi të prodhojë vazhdimisht Dashuri, ashtu siç ka mundësi të prodhojë edhe Urrejtje. Ai mund të zgedhë: Dashuria na afron me Hyun dhe Njeriun. Urrejtja na largon edhe nga Hyu edhe nga Njeriu. 

3.
Nëse kjo jetë është e përkohëshme, e cila sillet shumë egër me ata që e duan, vetëm për ti vënë në sprovë, ka edhe një jetë tjetër që mbetet e përhershme, e gjithëkohëshme. Mbase duhet të mjaftojë vetëm ky mendim që të aktivizojmë brenda qenies sonë gjithë mekanizmat që prodhojnë Dashuri? Cili njeri i pasur dhe i fuqishëm arriti që të mposhte pushtetin e Vdekjes? A nuk ishte e kotë edhe përpjekja e Gilgameshit për të mposhtur Vdekjen? Po, athua, çdo të bëhej me Njeriun nëse ai nuk do ta njihte Vdekjen? Mbase jeta e tij do të ishte shkretëtirë bezdie. Një udhëtim i përhershëm, i pamotivuar. Bindja se jemi të vdekshëm, mbase, është forcë që na mundëson që të njohim Jetën, me të gjitha pamjet mashtruese të saj. Vet fytyra e Vdekjes, që na shfaqet vazhdimisht, sikur na thotë se Jeta është aq e shkurtë prandaj duhet jetuar, edhe kur ajo sillet egër, ndërkohë që duhet lërë edhe të tjerët ta jetojnë. Tia mbledhësh Jetës të gjitha grimcat e kënaqësisë që ti fal ajo, sepse jepet sall njëherë, e asnjëherë tjetër, ndërsa Njeriu është qenie unikate, që nuk përsëritet kurrë, prandaj, si çdo gjë unikate ka vlerën e vet të pallogaritshme me asnjë shumë materiale. 

4.
Jeta është triumfatore, tha poeti. Dhe ajo është triumfatore vetëm kur në qenien tonë nuk hyn Makbethi, Juda, Jagua, por hyn madhështorja e përndritshmja Nënë Tereza 
Tjetri shtoi: Sa e bukur është jeta. Dhe jeta është e bukur vetëm kur jetën tonë e krahasojmë me jetën e një tjetri. 
Një personazh i përvuajtur i Dostojevskit thotë: Nuk ka në botë të tillë makthi e brenge, që të ma mposht etjen për të jetuar. Kurse tjetri shton: Sa do të ma kishte ëndja të rroja përsëri! Çdo minutë, çdo çast jete duhet të jenë kënaqësi e parrëfyer për njeriun.
Dhe kur do të fillojmë të meditojmë thellë e më thellë, do të shohim se është e kotë që, në këtë kohë kaq të trazuar, të fillojmë të vritemi mes vete. Sa mëkatarë janë ata që krijojnë zbrazëtira në zemrat e nënave, grave, fëmijëve, që as shekujt nuk i mbushin (Buzzati). Më shumë se ferr për shpirtrat e tyre.

5.
Lexo me kujdes, o i urti lexues. 
Janë fjalë shpirti që të ftojnë për të dashuruar. Në shpirtin tënd ka shumë fisnikëri, vetëm mjafton që të ngulmosh për ta çliruar përjetësinë nga qenia. Të njoh edhe ti njeriu i fisit tim. Kurrë nuk të ka dehur era e krimit. Edhe kur vrave i shtyrë nga Kanuni, këtë nuk e bëre me dëshirë. Ish një ligj moral që nuk munde ta kapërcesh. 

Ah, Gjorg, Gjorg. 

Mos kujto se do të jesh mbi atë që ke vrarë. Nga secili njeri që vritet, zbërthehet një hije, që të ndjek vazhdimisht dhe jetën ta bën skëterrë. Nëse vërtet nuk ke mundësi që të bësh mos bësh mirë, atëherë mos bëj keq. Nëse nuk gjen asnjë ishull për të qetësuar shpirtin tënd të mbushur me demonë, atëherë nisu drejt ishullit që quhet Art. Vetëm përmes Artit do të mund që ti gënjesh demonët dhe do të kesh mundësinë edhe të krijosh diçka të përjetshme. Oskar Uajlld pat thënë se kënaqësinë që njerëzve të ngritur ua jep Arti, të tjerëve këtë kënaqësi ua jep krimi. 
Prodho përjetësi në vend të krimit.

6.
Thuaje një Fjalë të mirë, sepse ajo ndërton një botë të tërë dhe të hap udhën drejt Parajsës. 
Thuaje një Fjalë të mirë, në këtë kohë kumtesh të zeza.
Vetëm fisnikërimi i shpirtit na shpëton nga katandisja dhe mallkimi. 

7. 
Lexoji me kujdes këto fjalë. Dhe nëse sheh diku urrejtje, mallkoje atë që i shkruan këto fjalë dhe që beson se fjala është e shenjtë. 

8.
Nuk janë këto kurfarë këshillash. Arti përjashtosh didaktikën. As fëmijët nuk kanë nevojë për këshilla. Këto janë vetëm fjalë që njeriu ka nevojë tia thotë edhe vetvetes. Janë si lutje mëngjezi. Lutje për dashuri, paqe, mirësi, kompromisJanë lutje të Njeriut për Njeriun.


shkruar nga: Salajdin SALIHU

----------


## Davius

_Cikli I - 1. NATA E PARË E PUSHTIMIT_

*DHOMA E POETIT* 

Mund të ketë një tavolinë pune ku shkruan poezi
Sirtarë me libra që kurrë s'i ka lexuar
Një filxhan me kafe të idhtë si dita
Një shpuzore plot cigare të djegura nga zhgënjimi
Fletë të shkaravitura ëndrra të zbehura
Krrokama që përplasen në qelq mendimi
Mund të ketë ditë të lodhura nga vetmia
Të mbështjella me tis kotësie
Shekuj të djegur nga utopia
Ëndrra të ngrira pamje që s'i zbeh harrimi
Mund të ketë peisazh vjeshte dhe gjethe të vdekura
Lumenj shprese dritë terr ferr e tmerr
Mefistofel Hamlet Jago kolonel
Santjago derr të vuajtur dhe Sokrat - derr
Mund të ketë meteorë mendimesh që digjen
dhe shuhen befas në univers qenësie
Diku në zonat e errëta të njeriut
Nocionet lart poshtë djathtas majtas
Mund të humbin kuptimin
Koha mbrapsht të rrjedh në klepsidër jete
Mundet që aty të mos jetë fare poeti...
Të ketë shkuar larg
Me shpresën e kthimit në sy
Dhe mund të kthehet sërish në atë dhomë
E ta gjejë trupin e vet - kufomë
Gjithçka mund të ndodhë në atë dhomë...

----------


## Davius

*NË SYTË TANË I LODHUR ISH QYTETI* 

Atë natë bota kishte pamje tjetër
Yjet fikeshin me një puthje
Jeta ishte arenë e mbushur me dhimbje të këndshme
Klithje klithje dhe vetëm klithje
Klithje që fluturonin nëpër hapësirë
Të veshur me petkun e befasive të mëdha

----------


## Davius

*CASUS BELI* 

Një shikim një buzëqeshje një prekje
Është casus beli për një luftë të tmerrshme
Ku shtohet njerëzimi
Luftë e bërë nga dashuria
Nuk derdhet asnjë lot fëmije
Nuk lëndohet asnjë zemër nëne
Luftë
Mjerë ai që s'e ka provuar
Këtë robërim madhështor
Që nuk zgjon asnjë pakënaqësi
Ti bie herët në gjumë
I mbyll sytë që t'i lakmon muzgu
Erë e lehtë shtrihet mbi trupin tënd fluid
Ti po flen e dashur
Ti bie herët në gjumë
Aspak nuk ke frikë të flesh vetëm
Në këtë botë kaq të ndjeshme
Që gjithçka mund të pëlcasë
Nga pakujdesia e fjalëve
Ti po flen e dashur
Në këtë botë të ndjeshme
Mes nesh ajri dhe puthjet
Mes nesh një roje e përjetshme vigjilente...
Sonte në këtë dhomë je vetëm hije
E pakapshme si çdo hije, e tmerrshme.

----------


## Davius

*NË STACION* 

Shkojnë e vijnë njerëzit
Këtu më ke pritur
Këtu të pres tani
Mbi tela telefoni koten zogjtë
Mesazhe dashurie
Ankthe
Dënesje
E fjalë
U ngatërrohen nëpër këmbë
Jemi udhëtar të përhershëm
E në këtë botë jemi përkohësisht, e dashur
Në këtë botë të madhe sa trishtimi
Në këtë botë të vogël sa ngazëllimi
_Nëntor 1997_

----------


## Davius

*NATË E ÇMENDUR* 

Dua të t'i puth thimthat
Gjithë yjet të t'i shuaj me një puthje
Mbi trupin tënd të rëshqas si ngjalë
Kjo natë është e çmendur
Dritat e mosdurimit janë ndezur
Çdo ndjenjë pacifiste është shuar
Nga epshi kryengritës e rebel
E çmendur
Plot epsh
Kjo natë...

----------


## Davius

*TË HESHTIM E DASHUR* 

Më janë thinjur mendimet
Më janë lodhur fjalët
Shumë kemi folur kemi gënjyer
Duhet të mësohemi të heshtim e dashur

----------


## Davius

*ME NJË PUTHJE MË ZGJON* 

Më zgjon me një puthje
Më sjell në këtë botë të madhe sa trishtimi
Ti dashuria ime
E freskët si mëngjesi i vesuar nga malli
Që më mbështjell
Më thua se dita e re çeli
Ashtu qoftë e dashur!
Ashtu qoftë e dashur!
Amin!

----------


## Davius

*SËRISH SHFAQESH NË KËTË QYTET* 

Më ngjan si numër telefoni
I fshehur në skutat e kujtesës
Si biletë udhëtimi më ngjan
Fshehur në xhep harrimi
Me të cilën kam udhëtuar dikur
Përtej kotësisë
A jemi të njëjtit e dashur, apo jo
Apo kemi ndryshuar
Jo...

----------


## Davius

* NDEZ CIGARET REND SI ZHAK PREVERI* 

I ndez cigaret rend si Zhak Preveri
Ti nuk je në dhomën e zbrazur
Brenda më ngulfat vetmia
Dritaret kaherë i kam mbyllur
Dhe dyert ku mund të hyjë marria
Notoj nëpër tymin e vjellë në ajër
Në saksi vyshken lulet...
Ca gjethe të vdekura në një peisazh vjeshte
Era e kujtimeve i mbart
Si në poezitë e Zhak Preverit
Ca gjethe të lehta si një puthje në stacion
Ku të përcjell trishtimi dhe të pret
Siç i pret i burgosuri festat
Puthje të lehta si vdekja
Ndez cigaret rend si Zhak Preveri
Dhe nuk e rrëfej jetën time
Dhe nuk e rrëfej jetën time...

----------


## Davius

_TASH EDHE TI DO TË IKËSH_ 

Autocisternat lajnë faqet e betonta
Të puthura nga hapat e rëndë të ditës
Ti bëhesh gati për të ikur
Rregullon grimin flokët ritmin e zemrës
Në shtëpi duhet të kthehesh e qeshur
Askush asgjë s'duhet të dijë
Për historinë e shkruar
Në karriket e parkut të qytetit
Tash ti duhet të ikësh
E mbështjellë me çarçafin e kësaj nate
Të grisur nga dënesjet
Me dashurinë e fshehur në çantën e shpirtit
Si armë e palejuar zjarri
Fshehur nga organet kompetente
Tash ti u bëre gati për të ikur
E ndjej
Thellë si frymon mungesa

----------


## Davius

*TË KTHEHESH PATJETËR* 

Ti ke ikur unë jam ende këtu
I kryqëzuar në secilën ditë
Në këtë vend të harruar nga djajtë dhe zotrat
Gjithçka përbrenda meje rrënohet
Gjithçka përbrenda meje pushtohet
Zhurrmon qenia ime
E thellë sa heshtja jote
Ti duhet të vish patjetër
Të qetësosh trazirat brenda meje, e dashur...

----------


## Davius

*VARIANTE SA PËR TA KALUAR NJË NATË PA TY* 

Në atdheun tënd të çmendur
Nuk arrijnë klithjet e natës së errët
Të çarë nga parandjenjat e kobshme
Po këndoj Bona ime, po shkruaj
Sa për ta kaluar një natë pa ty
Frymëzimi do të prehet në korpë
I djegur nga zhgënjimi...
i vetëm tretem pres dënes s'jepem
tretem pres dënes s'jepem i vetëm
pres dënes s'jepem i vetëm tretem
dënes s'jepem i vetëm tretem pres
s'jepem i vetëm tretem pres dënes
mbi qerpik më varet pagjumësia
më thuaj
më thuaj
e dashur
ku t'i adresoj klithjet
e mia....

----------


## Davius

*POEMA* 

Je një poemë e gjatë
Të lexoj me heshtje
Më e bukura se çdo poemë e antologjive botërore
Plot metafora të padeshifruara
Si hieroglife
Të ndjej po s'mund të të rrëfej
Pa fund e fillim si universi
Frymon dashuria
Përkulet vdekja
Ti je poemë e gjatë
Të lexoj në heshtje
Me gjuhë gishtërinj puthje prekje...
***
heshtja jote hieroglif i koklavitur
i pakuptueshëm telefoni im i vdekur skaj dritares
një mesazh të heshtur a do ta mbart
një alo që do të kthente paqën në këtë dhomë...

----------


## Davius

*JI PRANË MEJE* 

Se akulli i netëve m'i ngrin gëzimet
Klithje vizatohen në qelqin e jetës
Ji pranë meje dhe më ndih
M'i puth sytë e enjtur nga pagjumësia
Më zgjo e dashur nga vdekja, siç thua, s'të ngjan...
Dhe përsërite:
"Le të rrojë dashuria
Jemi udhëtar të përhershëm
Në këtë botë ngelim përkohësisht
Vështirë është të jetosh
E lehtë është të vdesësh"
***
Udha ku ecje dikur
Shtrihet para meje
Si klithje e gjatë...

----------


## Davius

E FSHEHUR NË VARGJE 

Në dritaren e nxirë të jetës u shfaqe befas
Si fantazmë që kërkon shpagim
Me petkun e muzgut mbështjellur
Theve gjithë drynjtë e harrimit
Të ma kujtosh se nëse mund të të braktis
Hijet dot s'i vras
Pastaj heshtja foli:
E fshehur kam qenë në vargje
Kaq kopileshë je, s'e kam ditur
Lumenjt e frikës tërbohen në mua
Kam mundur të të gris në netët e gjata
Si një fletë ku kam shkruar vargje të pakuptimta

----------


## Davius

*E SHTRIRË NË PLAZH MEMECE SI RËRA* 

E shtrirë në plazh memece si rëra
Ndjenjat digjen u bie lëkura
As uji i ftohtë nuk i freskon
Bëj të flas po ca duar prej ajri
Më mbyllin gojën të mos flas
Kanë frikë, sa kanë frikë
Mos prishet magjia
Dhe befas ti bëhesh asgjë
Gjithnjë kemi heshtur e dashur
Vetëm pemët kanë folur
E shtrirë në plazh memece si rëra
Lakuriqe si dashuria...

----------


## Davius

*EDHE DASHURITË ARRATISEN* 

Edhe dashuritë arratisen lodhen si njerëzit
Kanë nevojë të shëtisin
Kanë nevojë për ajër të pastër
Në tjera kështjella ndjenjash të strehohen
Dashuritë janë si njerëzit, e dashur
Tradhëtojnë vetveten
Dhe kthehen aty ku kanë lindur
Si gjithësia
Te një çast i vetëm

----------


## Davius

*AQ SA PREKET E PUSHTOHET TYMI* 

I mbështjellë me heshtjen e kësaj mbrëmje
Këndoj një këngë për një vashë sy ulliri
Drini Zi i heshtur si mendimtar
Rrjedh mes për mes qytetit me shumë ura
Nga kutia e cigareve plot numra telefoni
Nxjerr një mikeshë dhe e thith dashurisht
Në tymin dredha - dredha shfaqet imazhi saj
Dua ta prek ta ndiej ta puth ta pushtoj...
E prek e ndiej e puth e pushtoj...
Aq sa preket ndjehet puthet pushtohet tymi...

----------


## Davius

*HELMI* 

Xhulieta i paska thënë Romeos
Në çastin kur po vdiste
Të gjithë helmin e ke pirë
Për mua s'ke lënë asnjë pikë
Puthmë mbase në buzët tua ende ka vdekje
S'di në ka qenë e marrë Xhulieta
Apo i marrë ish Shekspiri
Më ndih e dashur
Jepmë dhe atë pikë helmi që të ka mbetur
Në buzët tua
Dua të ndjehem i gjallë
Dua të ndjehem i gjallë

----------

